# Triton Dual Mode 1/4 router collet..



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Guys,
i was thinking to purchase the 1/4 router collet for my Triton, because my router came with 1/2 and 12mm router collets, someone know where i could buy the 1/4 collet in Europe online? is this the right one? http://www.toolsparesonline.com/products/6220-collet-reducer-sleeve-12-to-14.aspx


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

i found only that reducer, that is not the best in term of safety,someone knows if i can purchase a 1/4 also from USA?it will fit on my euro triton router?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi mauro.

Check this post.

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/37627-new-triton-trb001.html

I am getting the feeling that the 1/4' collet is not available in Europe. A number of members are trying to locate a source for the 1/4" collet.


Do you have the TRA001 or TRB001?


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi James, thank you very much for the help!it looks that the reducer is the only thing available in europe..i can't find your 1/4 collet type anywhere!


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Do not sweat the 1/4" collet unless you have a lot of 1/4" bits. (I got mine from the ACE hardware website USA) and have never used it. Reason, when I have pieces of steel rotating at 30k rpm, I want as much shaft diameter as possible. Many years ago I was in a shop that broke and slung one into the operators face. Had he been using a router designed for 1/4" bits (much lower HP), I doubt this man would have lost an eye.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

As Richard said the 1/4" is usually not needed however in some cases the bit you want may only come with a 1/4" shank. I was using such a bit yesterday a small edge beading bit. I used the 1/4" bushing that came with my router and it works just fine. You can get them at MLCS for $4 dollars. They do ship overseas and can tell you the cost. Depending on what you are paying for bits in Sweden it might pay to put a bigger order together and stock up.


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi guys,i totally agree..most of the bits that i have are 1/2 shank but i do have few 1/4 bits that i must use because part of a set..i for example have a set from amana tools for making wainscoting and the two bits where only available in 1/4 shank,i also have some small pattern bit,but i mostly use the small one in the hand router..i ordered many things from mlcs,but the shipping here is a little expensive,arond 40 euros plus import taxes fees..


----------



## spectacle43 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi,Gifkins Jigs have a great 1/4 ins insert for the 1/2 in router collet. Woodturners Of the Hunter Box making have been using them for years with No accidents in Triton Routers.
I am looking for a 12mm collet for a full set of bits purchased in Aus but nobody over here can supply one.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

try Triton Tools | Contact Us and send a email to corporate - if there is one they will know where or may even sample you one directly - good luck
Baker


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Triton Tools UK is a forum member, I will alert them to this post so they can give you the correct answer.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> I am getting the feeling that the 1/4' collet is not available in Europe. A number of members are trying to locate a source for the 1/4" collet.


Hi James

I've just finished talking to UK parts distributor, Dennis Leverett. Interesting guy. He was the original Triton distributor many years ago and still owns the URL "http://www.tritontools.uk.com". Dennis tells me that the earlier TRA001/TRB001 used a 1-piece collet/nut with the spanner flats machined directly into the end of the collet (like some of the older Japanese routers) but that recent TRA001/TRB001 routers have been coming with a 2-piece collet and nut assembly with the flats on the collet. The changeover was about 3 months ago. For the older models he tells me that there is NO 1/4in collet available, but the later ones do have a 1/4in collet available, Part No. 844276 at GB £15.86 (postage to Sweden circa GB £5.00). The "TRA" and "TRB" stand for "Australia" and "Britain" respectively although there is very little difference between the models (mainly being the way in which the ratings are calculated - UK/EU interpret ratings more strictly)

Hopefully that will be of assistance to Mauro

Regards

Phil


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Mine is the old type TRA001 which has a 1/4" collet reducer. I see the new ones do not come with any 1/4" facility so this is why I've resisted upgrading to the new model.

Even the ability to height wind above the table is not convincing me to change.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks for the part number...*



Phil P said:


> Hi James
> 
> I've just finished talking to UK parts distributor, Dennis Leverett. Interesting guy. He was the original Triton distributor many years ago and still owns the URL "http://www.tritontools.uk.com". Dennis tells me that the earlier TRA001/TRB001 used a 1-piece collet/nut with the spanner flats machined directly into the end of the collet (like some of the older Japanese routers) but that recent TRA001/TRB001 routers have been coming with a 2-piece collet and nut assembly with the flats on the collet. The changeover was about 3 months ago. For the older models he tells me that there is NO 1/4in collet available, but the later ones do have a 1/4in collet available, Part No. 844276 at GB £15.86 (postage to Sweden circa GB £5.00). The "TRA" and "TRB" stand for "Australia" and "Britain" respectively although there is very little difference between the models (mainly being the way in which the ratings are calculated - UK/EU interpret ratings more strictly)
> 
> ...


Hi Phil, thanks for finding the part number for the 1/4" collet, although as you say, it can only be used with the newer TRB001.

Triton seem to be a bit flexible with their model numbers. 

My new Triton was a TRB001 and came with both collets and is rated at 2000W.
My older TRA001 was 2400W and has the older style collet.

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/37627-new-triton-trb001.html


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*1/4" collet*



Snickare85 said:


> Hi guys,i totally agree..most of the bits that i have are 1/2 shank but i do have few 1/4 bits that i must use because part of a set..i for example have a set from amana tools for making wainscoting and the two bits where only available in 1/4 shank,i also have some small pattern bit,but i mostly use the small one in the hand router..i ordered many things from mlcs,but the shipping here is a little expensive,arond 40 euros plus import taxes fees..


Hi Mauro, have you been able to obtain a 1/4" collet from Triton UK?


----------

